# Bah!! Christmas Decorations At Home Depot!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Went to HD yesterday to pick up some stuff and was amazed to see the place full of Christmas decorations. Not even October yet, and they're bombarding us with pumpkins and flashing LED lights at the same time. Bah-Humbug, another reason to not shop at Home Depot....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I saw Christmas stuff in Costco back in August.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

ughh Not time for this again. No religeous speech but the real meaning of Christmas is totally gone it seems like.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon Camper- me too!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Bah-Humbug!!!!


----------

